# Cubewhiz



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

Cubewhiz.com needs an overhaul. I have not updated the site in several years and it's been quite a while since I've done any web design. Does anybody want to help give cubewhiz a makeover? It doesn't pay.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2012)

I learnt COLL from cubewhiz for CMLL when I was first starting, thanks for that.

However, I pretty much don't use any of those algs anymore.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 9, 2012)

I loved cubewhiz. I learned alot of my OLLs and PLLs from there. What exactly do you need help with?


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I learnt COLL from cubewhiz for CMLL when I was first starting, thanks for that.
> 
> However, I pretty much don't use any of those algs anymore.


 
Yeah, there are a quite a few algs that I don't use either. I've just been too busy/lazy to update them.



insane569 said:


> I loved cubewhiz. I learned alot of my OLLs and PLLs from there. What exactly do you need help with?


 
It needs a new layout. Several of the sections are also obsolete while others need to be updated. It would be nice to have a mobile version of the site, too--at least for the purposes of viewing algs on a smartphone.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 9, 2012)

Well if the site was up I would do this. Are you planning on keeping the same algorithms, just changing the layout?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you using any software for building the site, like WordPress?

Also, here's just another thing that should be fixed. 



Spoiler












I'm not sure if this is just me, but if it is, let me know.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Well if the site was up I would do this. Are you planning on keeping the same algorithms, just changing the layout?


 
That's one of the other things I need to look into. I need a new host. I've emailed regarding this and it's gotten no better. The service goes in and out at random.

I will be updating the algorithms. I have changed quite a few of them since my last update. Some of them have typos as well.

Collin, I wrote the site in notepad...but that was like 8 years ago. When I first put up cubewhiz, youtube wasn't even invented yet.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> It needs a new layout. Several of the sections are also obsolete while others need to be updated. It would be nice to have a mobile version of the site, too--at least for the purposes of viewing algs on a smartphone.


 
I would love to help but how exactly would I?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> Collin, I wrote the site in notepad...but that was like 8 years ago. When I first put up cubewhiz, youtube wasn't even invented yet.


 
I think it would be easier with some sort of software or organizer. WordPress, while made for blogs, has plenty of free templates (Which you can customize) and plugins. I'm not sure what features you'd like to add, but there is a lot you can do with it. 

Of course, WordPress isn't the only software like this.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 9, 2012)

I learned all my PLLs from cubewhiz and have only changed 4 or 5 of them since  I still remember March '11, being at my mom's place and learning the T and J perms off the printable sheet  I also learned ~20 OLLs from there before I found this site and its Wiki, and I'm having trouble switching algs on 4 or 5 of the cases whose algs I don't like.  It was the first cubing site I found <3

But yeah I agree it needs some sort of update (algs maybe ) but I don't really know what you want to update.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I've told Bob this once in the past, and he didn't give me a response.

I also have learned most of my algs from here, but of course, there is stuff that hasn't been there, like the fast motion videos for COLL.


----------



## Carson (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob, I recall having such issues with images loading that I thought you were running the site on your own server box off of cable or dsl... you definitely do need a new host. I went through a pretty big ordeal with my web host recently (they went out of business and didn't inform me prior) and had to search for a new one. There are a few good ones out there... I am using Level Hosting.

I assume CSS wasn't yet popular when you first designed the site? As I am learning, web design isn't what it used to be...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 9, 2012)

A mobile version would be sweet. If you were to make one, would you do it for Apple or would you also do one for Android?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 9, 2012)

At Bridewater 2011 Andy Smith told me that he offered to update your site.

I used cubewhiz and badmephisto for all of my original algs. Thanks!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> Cubewhiz.com needs an overhaul. I have not updated the site in several years and it's been quite a while since I've done any web design. Does anybody want to help give cubewhiz a makeover? It doesn't pay.


 
If you found me a design you liked, I'd code you the homepage, but I wouldn't do anything beyond that because after that, if you don't know how to make it for every other page, you're SOL.

Let me know.

Edit-I'd only ask that I could refer to your page as a "page" I coded. Nothing more.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> That's one of the other things I need to look into. I need a new host. I've emailed regarding this and it's gotten no better. The service goes in and out at random.
> 
> I will be updating the algorithms. I have changed quite a few of them since my last update. Some of them have typos as well.
> 
> Collin, I wrote the site in notepad...but that was like 8 years ago. When I first put up cubewhiz, youtube wasn't even invented yet.


 
I will tell you that bluehost.com, the one I use, is very very good. Excellent service. Almost no site downtime.

Edit-My sig has my website. Check out the code if you want, and the design. The blog is coded, however I have to upload it and style it. And the portfolio page isn't done. Other than that...

Edit2-Contact me on FB if interested...I don't get on here much.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 9, 2012)

Hadley4000 said:


> A mobile version would be sweet. If you were to make one, would you do it for Apple or would you also do one for Android?


Why not make a standard mobile website that looks the same in all browsers? If you are talking about apps, they're overrated in terms of converting fully functional websites to take up space imo.


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2012)

I still love the updates on the front page <3


----------



## cubernya (Mar 11, 2012)

So far I've put notation, finger tricks, and competition tutorial into a layout (as well as home, but I don't know what text you want in it )

I've used VisualCube to generate the pictures for the notation page, and will do the same for the rest of the algs (TBH the current pictures are horrible compared to VisualCube)

So basically all I have to do is the alg pages, then it would be done. http://thezcuber.webs.com/cubewhiz/

By the way: the background is just the colors of the cube. It could be a picture, but I just wanted something to be there to make it colorful


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 12, 2012)

1) You're in quirks mode
2) Oh God. Bright background image
3) Why are you embedding all the Javascript / CSS?

I don't feel like spending my night writing this post so I'll stop there.


----------



## timeless (Mar 12, 2012)

anyone tried godaddy? heard some good and not so good about it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I've used VisualCube to generate the pictures for the notation page, and will do the same for the rest of the algs (TBH the current pictures are horrible compared to VisualCube)


Horrible in what sense? They get the point across just fine, and they have a reasonable style.



theZcuber said:


> http://thezcuber.webs.com/cubewhiz/


*PLEASE* not. At least Bob's old site has a certain charm and is *usable*.



timeless said:


> anyone tried godaddy? heard some good and not so good about it.


I suggest not. I've moved to Namecheap for registration and Dreamhost for hosting.
GoDaddy does have some good prices, but their approach to the whole thing is not worth the cost to anymore, especially after SOPA.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> Horrible in what sense? They get the point across just fine, and they have a reasonable style.


They're just really blocky and out of proportion. It's not much of a difference, but I just felt like it needed updating.



Lucas Garron said:


> *PLEASE* not. At least Bob's old site has a certain charm and is *usable*.


Can you explain how this site is not usable?




RyanReese09 said:


> 1) You're in quirks mode
> 2) Oh God. Bright background image
> 3) Why are you embedding all the Javascript / CSS?
> 
> I don't feel like spending my night writing this post so I'll stop there.


1) Of course there are bugs to work out, there normally are. I'm just getting the base down first.
2) Well yeah, I have to take the time to create a background image that will repeat.
3) That's just for now, I'll take it out of the files and onto the page soon.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I'll take it out of the files and *onto the page* soon


 
What does that mean?


----------



## cubernya (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll place the files onto the page (for some reason I didn't type the key word)


----------



## Stefan (Mar 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I'll place the files onto the page (for some reason I didn't type the key word)


 
Doesn't make any more sense to me. I still don't get what "onto the page" means. And are "the files" the same as "the files"?


----------



## insane569 (Mar 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> They're just really blocky and out of proportion. It's not much of a difference, but I just felt like it needed updating.



It's a cube. They get the job done and they're great. No need for new pics.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 12, 2012)

insane569 said:


> It's a cube. They get the job done and they're great. No need for new pics.


It really doesn't matter. If Bob doesn't like the updated pictures, he can tell me and I'll use the old ones. 



Stefan said:


> Doesn't make any more sense to me. I still don't get what "onto the page" means. And are "the files" the same as "the files"?


 The scripts that are loaded from external pages. Those scripts won't be loaded from external pages anymore but rather placed in the normal document (which is the main page)


----------



## Stefan (Mar 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> The scripts that are loaded from external pages. Those scripts won't be loaded from external pages anymore but rather placed in the normal document (which is the main page)


 
Ah, ok. Sounds like you have no clue what Ryan suggested and intend to do the opposite (making it much worse instead of good).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2012)

Definitely don't use godaddy. Horrible service. A client wanted that due to the price. Never again.

I find bluehost.com to be one of the better ones. I've hosted all my sites on there and always amazing service, both for my website, and as a customer.


----------



## Bob (Mar 14, 2012)

Service is still crappy so it might not load until you refresh a bunch of times and the style needs a lot of work, but I'm thinking about something like this:

http://www.cubewhiz.com/index.php

(Note that none of the links work yet and things will still be moved around...it's just a very basic general idea.)

Thoughts? Sections I should take out? Sections I should add?


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> Service is still crappy so it might not load until you refresh a bunch of times and the style needs a lot of work, but I'm thinking about something like this:
> 
> http://www.cubewhiz.com/index.php
> 
> ...


 
It is much better than your old one really  
My opinion you Home - Contact bar on the left and put some like contact me on FB or other instead at least it's look awkward for me but pretty good 
And also Make a group of level like for beginner you put beginner method and how to get faster tip or notation ete. On Intermediate level you put F2L OLL and PLL in it and on Advance level you put some hard algorithms like COLL or ZB this way will make it easier for people to choose the level that suit them  You shouldn't take anything out in my opinion everything is pretty much set up now 

Hope this help


----------



## Eazoon (Mar 14, 2012)

if you need some professional looking 3d pictures for the site, then i can make some.


----------



## Bob (Mar 14, 2012)

Eazoon said:


> if you need some professional looking 3d pictures for the site, then i can make some.


 
What do you mean? Do you mean pictures in general or cube graphics? Can you show me an example?


----------



## Bob (Mar 15, 2012)

Also, it seems that the server issues have been resolved (or at least that's what they told me and I haven't experiences any issues with it yet). If anybody notices this not to be the case, please let me know.


----------



## Bob (Mar 19, 2012)

The server issues are definitely NOT resolved, but I've made some great progress. I rewrote everything as .php pages with a uniform navigation bar, new menu options, some sections removed, a few to be added, etc.

If anybody is curious to take a look, http://www.cubewhiz.com/index.php is the link. I still have pages to create so some links are broken, but it's much better than it was. 

I need to update that banner on the top of the page. Man, that thing is ugly. :\


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow good job Bob. The code isn't all that bad. :tu


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 19, 2012)

Are you willing to offer information on other things? 2x2x2/Bigcubes/methods?


----------



## Bob (Mar 19, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wow good job Bob. The code isn't all that bad. :tu


 
Thanks. I've been reading a lot of PHP and CSS tutorials over the past week or so. This should also help keep algs up to date. I'm storing algs as variables in a separate file. This will mean that if I make the change in one place, it should carry over everywhere so I don't have to update algs in separate locations. It's pretty fun.

@Kir: I do plan on adding other info, but first I'm adding the content that I had originally. If I offer Big Cube stuff, it will most likely be a beginner tutorial or something since I'm pretty crappy at big cubes. I would like to add my Pyraminx method on here and I was going to do a page for Ortega 2x2.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bob said:


> Thanks. I've been reading a lot of PHP and CSS tutorials over the past week or so. This should also help keep algs up to date. I'm storing algs as variables in a separate file. This will mean that if I make the change in one place, it should carry over everywhere so I don't have to update algs in separate locations. It's pretty fun.


Are you referencing PHP include()'s? Those are quite nifty. I store my base skeleton of my site in some files and build my content around that. My actual files for my site aren't huge at all, due to the include()'s given. They make it so easy to do site wide changes . Love 'em.


----------



## Bob (Mar 20, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Are you referencing PHP include()'s? Those are quite nifty. I store my base skeleton of my site in some files and build my content around that. My actual files for my site aren't huge at all, due to the include()'s given. They make it so easy to do site wide changes . Love 'em.


 
Yeah, so awesome. The header, navigation, and footer are each in their own separate files and just referenced. It's been making my life so much easier. I remember updating each page manually in the old days. One of my old websites used frames, which at least allowed sitewide changes, but frames have their own set of problems we don't need to get into.


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Mar 23, 2012)

That is pretty cool...like the new layout.


----------



## Eazoon (Mar 23, 2012)

*Example*



Bob said:


> What do you mean? Do you mean pictures in general or cube graphics? Can you show me an example?


 
here is an example:





[/IMG]


----------



## Bob (Mar 23, 2012)

Blindbiker22 said:


> That is pretty cool...like the new layout.


 
Thanks. I think it's almost ready. I still have a few more pages that I'd like to finish and tweak first.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 10, 2012)

Ahhh cubewhiz is down!!! 

Edit.. It's back up and now without all of the competition data from 2008. Nice work, Bob!


----------



## Bob (Apr 10, 2012)

I sent one last request to Parcom to fix that Service Unavailable error. If they don't fix it, I will seek a new host.

On a side note, I'm pretty happy with the transfer of most of the content and how everything has come out so far. I will continue to work on the sections I haven't gotten to yet during this week.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 10, 2012)

I see the OH algs have made it to cubewhiz.


----------



## Bob (Apr 10, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I see the OH algs have made it to cubewhiz.


 
a couple of them...I also got a lot of the algs from Sebastien Felix, Anthony Brooks, and this thread.


----------



## Bob (Apr 11, 2012)

I posted in the Coding/Web Help thread re: the problem I am having about the "Service Unavailable" errors. This is what they told me:


> Bob -
> 
> This isn't about bandwidth at all. It's about the number of connections to your site at any given time. No site can have unlimited connections or it would have the ability to overrun the server and shut down other sites.
> 
> ...



I'll be waiting to hear back in the other thread about if there is any validity to this. All details are in that other thread.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 11, 2012)

So they are telling you there are too many thousands of people trying to access your algs at once.


----------



## Bob (Apr 11, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> So they are telling you there are too many thousands of people trying to access your algs at once.


 
Apparently...I only get about 1000 page views on the main page per day so it seems a bit unrealistic to me that too many people are accessing simultaneously.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you a ton for the OH oll! I have been looking for GOOD ones for a long time. Now I have found them.


----------



## timeless (Apr 11, 2012)

i downloaded a few oh oll videos but none of them show the algs using oh


----------



## Bob (Apr 11, 2012)

timeless said:


> i downloaded a few oh oll videos but none of them show the algs using oh


 
Whoops! I thought I removed all the video links. I haven't done any videos yet. I have some ideas for how I'm going to implement videos that are going to be pretty awesome, but that's in the future.


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2012)

Things seem to be going much better. I'll be working on adding videos soon. I need to figure out my tripod situation how and where I'll mount a camera and at what angle.

On a side note, I've finished the beginner pages, OH OLL and OH PLL pages, 2H OLL and 2H PLL pages, COLL, WV, 2x2 Ortega, Team BLD codes, and moved recognition for OLL and PLL to separate pages to keep those alg pages a bit cleaner.

I've also finally published my method for Pyraminx.

I also just about finished the pages on 4x4 Reduction (I'm certainly no authority on big cubes--those pages are for beginner/intermediate solvers).

Most of the printable pages are out of date, but I'm working on that. It will be easier to keep those up to date because I've been putting all of the algs into a variables.php file and recalling them that way. Therefore, I don't have to manually update individual algs on the printable page--just re-save the printable page as a .pdf.

Whoo!


----------



## Bob (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated the printable pages and added the VHLS page.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 15, 2012)

In addition to WV I decided I also want to learn the COLL algs. Bob, what's going on with you sune/anti-sune algs? You list the alg with an explanation of how you execute/recognize it, but then say in the title paragraph that you just apply sune/anti-sune and then the PLL. Are you listing the algs for people who want to learn them, but find it faster to not use COLL?


----------



## Bob (Apr 15, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> In addition to WV I decided I also want to learn the COLL algs. Bob, what's going on with you sune/anti-sune algs? You list the alg with an explanation of how you execute/recognize it, but then say in the title paragraph that you just apply sune/anti-sune and then the PLL. Are you listing the algs for people who want to learn them, but find it faster to not use COLL?


 
For those cases, yes. I no longer use COLL for Sune/Antisune.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 15, 2012)

a bit off topic but i actually came up with that pyraminx method all by myself intuitively and i get sub-10 solves with it


----------



## timeless (Apr 15, 2012)

Bob said:


> For those cases, yes. I no longer use COLL for Sune/Antisune.



what about OH COLL algs?


----------



## Bob (Apr 16, 2012)

timeless said:


> what about OH COLL algs?


 
I don't know my algs well enough to do them OH. I'll look into making a set of OH-friendly COLL algs, but I'm in no hurry to do so.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 16, 2012)

timeless said:


> what about OH COLL algs?


 
my thoughts exactly. and what about also giving the RU versions for winter variation for the cases that are RUF or RUL, so people can use them for OH?
EDIT: And will there be cll and eg algorithms? For coll, I think you may want to look at some alternate algorithms.


----------



## Bob (Apr 16, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> my thoughts exactly. and what about also giving the RU versions for winter variation for the cases that are RUF or RUL, so people can use them for OH?
> EDIT: And will there be cll and eg algorithms? For coll, I think you may want to look at some alternate algorithms.


 
I have been looking at and changing COLL algs, but I have not decided on which algs I will be using yet. I will be changing most of them. I will update the COLL page when I come to agreement on which algs I'll be keeping. I may create an OH COLL page at that point, but that's down the line. I haven't gotten that far.

I will look into <R,U> WV algs for OH. It's on my to-do list, but pretty far down on it.

I'm in the process of learning CLL (and maybe EG1 after that...maybe not). When I finish learning them, I'll post the algs I'm using, but that's probably at least a few weeks away. 2x2 isn't really a priority for me right now, but I have been thinking about it.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bob said:


> I have been looking at and changing COLL algs, but I have not decided on which algs I will be using yet. I will be changing most of them. I will update the COLL page when I come to agreement on which algs I'll be keeping. I may create an OH COLL page at that point, but that's down the line. I haven't gotten that far.
> 
> I will look into <R,U> WV algs for OH. It's on my to-do list, but pretty far down on it.
> 
> I'm in the process of learning CLL (and maybe EG1 after that...maybe not). When I finish learning them, I'll post the algs I'm using, but that's probably at least a few weeks away. 2x2 isn't really a priority for me right now, but I have been thinking about it.


 
How are you doing all of this? It seems like a lot of work. The revised site came up almost over night it seems. Did you work on it for a long time and not actually apply the changes until recently or did you get some help?


----------



## Bob (Apr 16, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> How are you doing all of this? It seems like a lot of work. The revised site came up almost over night it seems. Did you work on it for a long time and not actually apply the changes until recently or did you get some help?


 
I was on spring break all week. I spent at least a few hours per day working on it every day this week.


----------



## Bob (Apr 24, 2012)

COLL algs updated...I think I replaced about 12 algs from the old set and I removed the Sune/Antisune cases.


----------

